# Horses living out 24/7



## Copperpot (18 November 2012)

Until recently I have never done this. Even in summer my boy would come in. He was always fully clipped in winter and still well rugged in the stable. He's been at yards where he got from 8 to 3 hours turnout. 

September I decided to retire him. Couldn't justify keeping him on full livery so moved him to friends field with her 3 horses and a shelter.  

He's never been so happy! He's whole demeanour has changed. He's well covered and doesn't need rugging up anywhere near the amount I expected. He always looked ribby in livery no matter how much food was pumped into him. He's also had his shoes off and no issues there either. 

So, sorry I'm rambling, I got to thinking if my new horse would be happier living out too. He's a hardier type than the retired one and is currently getting 4 hours turnout a day. It's just the living out one seems so much more chilled out and content!

I guess I'm worried about loosing the mod cons such as school, heat lamps, wash bay etc, especially if hunting in the winter. 

Do horses in general prefer living out???


----------



## flirtygerty (18 November 2012)

Both of ours do, my lad is still unrugged and looks like a muddy Yak, our arthritic 18yr old mare is rugged (mw) at night, unrugged through the day weather permitting, they have access to the barn/stables but only use it to eat their hay, or have medicine


----------



## canteron (18 November 2012)

So much healthier for the horse ...... and for the human carer.

Only proviso that they have some shelter - be it a field shelter or hedging, so they can get out of the wind/have some control over the temperature, clean water and rugs if clipped.


----------



## LeannePip (18 November 2012)

mine loves it - she's what would be classed as a hardier type but does like her creature comforts - the only time she seems to want to come in is in really adverse weather and when its really muddy she does seem a bit drained and tired but shes not the type to put too much effort into anything!!


----------



## Havannah (18 November 2012)

My warmblood competition horse spent the majority of his career with daily turn out but otherwise stabled day and night on a professional yard. So, when he sustained an injury requiring a long lay off, the only sensible thing to do financially was turn him out. 

I was really worried about how he would cope but I really shouldn't have been...he spent 8 glorious months including all winter out 24/7 with access to a large field shelter and haylage. When we brought him back into work we did so from the field and he was totally chilled out.

As he's now 18yrs and his competition career is winding down a little we can now again turn him out pretty much 24/7 and only bring him in to prep him for an event.

I'm so pleased with how he not only coped, but enjoyed being out that I would definitely consider it for future horses, although each one as we know is a true individual and what works for one might not works so well for another.


----------



## TigerTail (18 November 2012)

I love how the last sentence of your OP reads a bit surprised  of course they blinking do! It what all their instincts and body are designed for, large spaces with a herd, not solitary in a 12x12 prison!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (18 November 2012)

It's certainly the most natural and sensible way to keep a horse.  All mine live out, and they're happy, chilled, the 20 year old is the soundest he's ever been, and I'm not stressing about being late to turn out or bring in.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (18 November 2012)

We have 4, all different breeds living out 24/7.  Two currently rugged two unrugged.  They all seem to love it.  Very happy.  The only thing they don't like is the mud we have to tromp through in the gateway to get them in an out but then again I'm not very keen on that myself.


----------



## jumpingjasper (18 November 2012)

Have changed to 24/7 out this year. He has acsess to big stable if he wants but rarely goes in there tbh. Will probably bring in over night thro dec jan. More for the ground than anything but then rest of year he will be out again. The change in him when changed yard was amazing! so glad i took the leap!


----------



## Tinypony (18 November 2012)

So far each horse that has come to join me from a stabled background has chilled out when living out 24/7.  Sometimes it seems a case of you don't know how different they could be until you actually see it.  They looked fine before, but they look better...
A dear little Welsh x Arab came to me 8 years ago for 6 months re-hab due to behaviour problems.  (He's still in the field!).  His owner gave me this great list of what he had to be fed because he couldn't keep weight on even in the summer.  I stopped stabling him and, in spite of some terrible stress behaviours, he never needed feeding up.  He's living out at 20 years old now and of course I'm always worrying about him being too fat.


----------



## Copperpot (18 November 2012)

It's just a big change for me! I love how happy my retired one is livin out, but it doesn't matter if I have no school or facilities for him etc. 

The fields wouldn't be an issue. We have 3 fields totalling 60 acres split into 3. At the moment there are 3 horses and 1 pony living there and the fields are rotated/rested/grazed by sheep. 

I could have a stable but he would be the only one to come in, which he wouldn't like. But it would be somewhere to keep rugs etc. 

I don't even know why I mind loosing the school as I hate schooling :0

Since I've had horses all I've ever known is livery yards, so it's a big change. I never thought I would have a horse living out. But since I have I'm starting to realise the benefits!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (18 November 2012)

My boy has pretty much always lived out although I have had a stable to put him into in the worst of the weather and Ive found hes a much happier chappie out 

Youngster lives out all the time, I could stable her there is one for her but she prefers to be out and being a coblet is fine out clipped with a rug on 

Old man look ace being out and hes getting nowt but enough to get his supps into him and is well covered and happy as larry


----------



## redriverrock (18 November 2012)

I know all horses are different but all of mine are far happier out 24/7. Yes it is difficult keeping them looking smart, yes I do worry when its blowing a gale and p****** it down and I have dozens of rugs. The clue for me was when they had easy access to a brick built warm cosy barn, full of haynets and deep bedding...did any of them choose to go in of there own free will in the most horrendous weather? No and that includes a TB. They will all come in if I fetch them in but none of them choose to, they are all chilled out happy horses and the TB is looking rather 'well' so it cant be doing him any harm!


----------



## maccachic (18 November 2012)

Wow 60 acres split into 3 paddocks - I would love big paddocks to turn mine out in   Mine are out 24/7 but on 10 acres split into 6 paddocks.  Hate stabling I had a horse in Ireland and I felt really guilty having him locked up for long periods of time it also ment (I had just broken him) that he was energictic when he got out which is fair enough but was exepected to behave for a ride.  

First stable had turn out the competition one I worked out he hardly got out in a paddock.  I would try and give him a free run in the arena if I could before hand so he could have a yippy without getting in trouble for doing it with a rider on board.


----------



## glamourpuss (18 November 2012)

I've got a young TB ex-racer. He came to me as 'dangerous'. He also had a reputation as being nutty in the field & not liking much turnout.
Hmmmmmm well he's currently living out 24/7 & I can honestly say hand on heart his whole demeanour has changed! 
I think his problems stemmed with not being (controversially) being rugged/kept warm enough so he ran about to keep warm & lost weight. So his old owner pumped him full of high starch conditioning feeds to put the weight on....which made him difficult to handle & his behaviour in the field worse.
Warm rugs, high fibre & 24/7 & he's such a sweetie to handle I let my young son lead him  
I think I will have to start bringing him in at night but we've created a stabling system which is a large barn separated into 3 big 'stables'. The walls are not full height so the herd can chat to each other over them & they aren't isolated. 
This way they are separated for food etc but still in their herd & not in isolation in their stable (my utter pet hate!)


----------



## mandwhy (18 November 2012)

I always think stabling exists for the purposes of saving the ground, which is fair enough but no point in it otherwise if you have shelter. I would like a field shelter to do stuff like tack up in but we have good hedges and trees which she mostly ignores being a hardy hoss! I think it is good for lots of TBs and similar types too as they are eating all the time and helps keep stress levels lower.


----------



## Copperpot (18 November 2012)

Am loving all the positive replies! Have looked on eBay and found some nice field shelters, although all the fields have good hedges, be nice to have an extra shelter some will always have a choice to go in.

The more I think about it the more I like the idea. My new boy is a slight worrier and whilst well behaved in the stable, I think his mind would settle if he was able to wander about etc.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (18 November 2012)

it is much more natural...it is humans who like stables not horses!


----------



## JennyNZ (18 November 2012)

Here in NZ, most horses live out 24/7, mine do.

I compete mostly in endurance, but also show and do a bit of dressage now as well.  If I am riding thru the winter they are clipped.

I know we don't quite get the weather here that you do in places in the UK, but we have had three big snow falls here in the last two winters, my paddock is regularly under water or just mud during the winter and we get some decent frosts.  As long as they are rugged or have decent shelter and are fed appropriately, they do just fine.

My two that are ridden are covered 24/7 and they each have three paddock rugs, for different times of they year.  My old retired mare now gets covered during the winter, but has been naked all year around until recently.

To us here, having horses stabled with only limited turn out is just weird, so I guess the reverse can apply too.


----------



## Spring Feather (18 November 2012)

I have a *lot* of horses living on my farm from weanlings to geriatrics in their 30s and all of them live out 24/7.  Many are competition and ex-competition horses who all took to living out beautifully.  I have two who took a little longer to settle into this routine but within a week they thrived and no longer hankered at the gate to come in.  All my fields are large pasture fields and they each have big barns in them so the horses can come in or out as they please.  I have a beautiful stable block which is only used during breeding season for breeding the mares.  The rest of the year it remains totally dormant of equines.  I think if you have large fields on good draining land then there's so many benefits to keeping horses outside 24/7.  Many people keep their horses in little paddocks which often don't have free draining soil this so I think that's mostly the reason so many people bring their horses in.


----------



## Littlelegs (18 November 2012)

I agree too. There's a world of difference between a reasonably dry field with shelter & enough forage, & a tiny exposed mudbath, where any horse would want to come in very soon. There's a yard near me that has no turnout over winter, no arena, & several miles of twisty one track lane to get down, with low visibility in daylight. So unless you don't work or have a death wish, you can't even exercise in winter. They have a tiny arena size paddock, knee deep in mud. This year they all came in early September. People use tiny paddock whilst mucking out, & not suprisingly, after a quick roll the horses all want to come in. Thus they conclude the horses prefer to be in. Which is funny, because a few used to be very happy at a local grass livery, & others have moved off mid winter to same place without problems. My mare reaches a point when the weather is cold & wet enough to overcome her dislike of a stable when she decides she will stay in overnight. But if we had a proper shelter with hard standing, rather than a natural one that can get a bit muddy, then I doubt she'd bother.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (18 November 2012)

little legs that's awful why do people go there?!


----------



## smellsofhorse (18 November 2012)

Of course horses prefer to live out.
Provided they get all they need.

being stuck in a horrible muddy field with no grass, being cold and hungry they ofcourse would rather be in a stable munching hay..

But in a field with enough grass, friends and protection from the eliments (be it rugs or natural shelter etc)
they would definatly prefer being out.


----------



## Copperpot (18 November 2012)

Would it be sensible to wait until the spring? Or as he would have access to a field shelter, has many varying weights of turn out rugs and the fields still have loads of grass, would he be ok to start his living out life coming into winter? 

Currently fully clipped apart from legs, face is off. He seems a fairly warm horse thou and exists on very little hard feed.


----------



## Pebble101 (18 November 2012)

My event horse used to live out when in work - he has plenty of hedges and a field shelter on hardstanding.  He was clipped (although I always left his legs and half head and ears).  With the choice of rugs nowadays it is possible.

He is now retired due to injury and this year has grown a thick coat - he sweats slightly at times.  Last year he had a light rug on - this  year he is going to live out without in hope he will lose some weight.

I was converted to having them living out 24/7 eight years ago and have never looked back!


----------



## Spring Feather (18 November 2012)

Rugs are your friend   Your horse will be fine to turn out now.


----------



## Copperpot (18 November 2012)

Any excuse to buy yet more rugs


----------



## Spring Feather (18 November 2012)

Copperpot said:



			Any excuse to buy yet more rugs 

Click to expand...

There you go!  You've got the hang of it!


----------



## Littlelegs (18 November 2012)

No idea horsesatemymoney. There's plenty of others to choose from at about the same price. Nearest yard to it charges same price, but has an arena, & turnout that's at least dry even if no grass.


----------



## Copperpot (18 November 2012)

I'm feeling quite positive about it now! Mud shouldn't be a problem as so much land per horse. And the farmer puts wood chips down regularly for us in all the gateways. It has electric and water too which is a plus. And can keep my trailer there. 

It has an arena marked out on the grass with some jumps. I guess I could easily get a generator and some portable lights set up.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (19 November 2012)

My horses live out 24/7 in a mixed herd. My 15 year old mare is a bit of a wimp and if she gets too cold she cries  so wears a MW rug all winter and is happy enough like that. The 4 year old mare grows a coat like a bear and is left nekkid and is as happy as larry  

We don't have much in the way of facilities but the horses are happy which, surely, is more important


----------



## Spring Feather (19 November 2012)

Worst case your horse doesn't settle and you move back to your old yard


----------



## Rose Folly (19 November 2012)

I'm the equivalent of the Barefoot Taleban when it comes to living out 24/7. Adore it, and it suits my hacking only cob down to the ground.

However, I used to hunt a lot in my youth, and I'm not sure I would be happy about turning out a tired horse, after hunting, however well rugged, into a winter night. My hunter used to break out again into a sweat after hunting, and would need a change of rug with straw underneath to keep him warm and dry.

I think if I was hunting now, I would overall keep a hunter out 24/7, except the night before and night after hunting: the first for speed and ease of grooming on the day, the second just to make sure he/she was totally OK.


----------



## Copperpot (19 November 2012)

Rose Folly - I think that is one concern for me too. Although due to my shifts I can only hunt him 3 times a month max. 

He does have a Thermatex and access to a stable so could dry off/warm up before I put him out. Was also thinking of getting my OH to put up some solarium type lights. 

Plus being turned out would help with any stiffness after a days hunting. The only other option would be to buy a shelter that has a door and put him there the night after with a deep straw bed. He would still be able to see his friends then (the stable I have use of is across the country lane from the fields)


----------



## Rose Folly (19 November 2012)

Copperpot - I have a wooden stable that is, I think, sold as a haybarn. In our case it is in our tiny stable yard. I divided the barn with breeze blocks into two-thirds / one-third, the larger being like a 14 x 12 loose box (doorless of course). I just got the builder to put in two sets of brackets with slip rails and voila! a poor man's loose box. 

The only caveat is that we worry about the 'stabled' horse panicking to get to his/her friends; so we usually put the obliging small pony in the yard as well, with the box open and they just share it. Don't know if that's any help?

Agree with you about the moving about being so much better for them than being cooped up. When I played with LDR my horse always went straight out afterwards, and consequently never any stiffness next day.

Will be very interested to hear what you decide to do.


----------



## Sophstar (19 November 2012)

My 2 always prefer to live out 24/7 and apart from the brat staying in overnight one year (purely as he was bottom of the pecking order and was always chased away from the hay and shelter!) i intend to always keep them out. They get put in a patch overnight which is the size of a large school with lots of hay and piles of pony nuts scattered round to hunt out but this has only been because of the sheer amount of rain we had and the fields still havent fully drained. I'd rather keep them out out but they would just churn it up within a week. At 22 and 20 they are both like woolly bears, caked in mud and the arthritic cob is coping incredibly well despite still being naked 
during hard frosts. We split our herd of 8 up so they are still all within the same field but kept in their own fenced off paddocks. My 2 are happy bumbling along together, it means the ground hasn't got so many feet trashing it and each mini herd has their own routine depending on what the owner wants! They only get a night in a stable if they are under water and need snorkels..only had 1 night in so far this year *fingers crossed*


----------



## hunteress (19 November 2012)

Rose Folly said:



			I'm the equivalent of the Barefoot Taleban when it comes to living out 24/7. Adore it, and it suits my hacking only cob down to the ground.

However, I used to hunt a lot in my youth, and I'm not sure I would be happy about turning out a tired horse, after hunting, however well rugged, into a winter night. My hunter used to break out again into a sweat after hunting, and would need a change of rug with straw underneath to keep him warm and dry.

I think if I was hunting now, I would overall keep a hunter out 24/7, except the night before and night after hunting: the first for speed and ease of grooming on the day, the second just to make sure he/she was totally OK.
		
Click to expand...

I hunt twice a week off the field my boy comes in the day before to be washed off and then back out when dried and had a little rest in his massive stable he has a snuggy hood on and then his rugs these days all rugs breath and are better than rugs a long time ago I would rather wrap my boy up after hunting all day and let him walk round in his field naturally. My field is very sheltered and is good old pasture if it was stark and blowing gales around then he would be in it all depends on circumstances,also if it is very wet he comes in for his feet to dry out he is fully clipped.


----------



## Trules (19 November 2012)

my TB event mare lives out 24/7. i spent a fortune on a field shelter, and she won't go in it. not even if  put a feed in there! 
both her and i don't see the point in beng stood still in a stable at all! saves me a fortune in bedding!


----------



## posie_honey (19 November 2012)

i swear by 24/7 turnout 
and it does work after huntin g- in fact i find they calm down a lot more and are far happier wandering round the field and keeping their muscles loose.
mine sweats up again after too - but by the time i've fed her etc (in barn) and unloaded trailer, cleaned it out yada yada yada its generally long enough for her to chill out and cool down/dry off again - then put turnout rugs on and she's fine
mine is hunter clipped too


----------



## TigerTail (19 November 2012)

Trules said:



			my TB event mare lives out 24/7. i spent a fortune on a field shelter, and she won't go in it. not even if  put a feed in there! 
both her and i don't see the point in beng stood still in a stable at all! saves me a fortune in bedding!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same here! I shut the buggars in it to do their feet and let them dry out for half an hr and they act like theyve never been out when you let them out 

Its a lot better for older horses to be out as their joints dont get stiff


----------



## Hedwards (19 November 2012)

OP - This is my first year with 24/7 turnout for a very very long time, have my old retired mare cobx, new new TB & friends IDx in a paddock, they're totally chilled and happy - we've just put a big bale of haylage out for them, as the grass is getting a bit low, and they are happy as larry. the old girl gets a rug on if its going to rain - and its just a lightweight, the new boy isnt clipped but will be getting a trace clip shortly, he is in a 180g rug at the moment, once clipped i'll layer according to temperature.

Its just so much easier, i have much more time and energy for exercising/riding! I am lucky in that i do have stables avaliable should we need them (ie. prolonged hard frozen spell) as my mare wont cope with really hard ground. However dont plan to use the stables unless absolutely neccessary!


----------



## DGeventing (19 November 2012)

I currently have 9 horses - 5 TB (mostly young exracers), 2 TB crosses, 2 Connemaras.

All are out 24/7, unrugged, with 1 token feed per day. Within a week or so I'll start to feed hay ad-lib, but right now they all have enough grass.

8 of these horses are in full work, ridden 5+ times a week - and all are in perfect condition. 

Most importantly all are happy and healthy - something most of them aren't when grazing is restricted.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 November 2012)

Copperpot said:



			Do horses in general prefer living out???
		
Click to expand...

Why is it a surprise that they do in most cases?!  I really cant work out why so many horsey folk have it in their heads that horses are better off stuck in small, cold stables all the time - it goes against everything a horse is about!  So yes of course they prefer living out in general.


----------



## Morgan123 (19 November 2012)

I was thinking the other day, if we kept any other type of animal (dog, rabbit, gerbil, cat - anything!) in a cage with the same proportion that a horse has in a stable, for the same amount of time per day, it would count as a cruelty case I think. Especially given that so many horses are in 23/7 except for exercise, pretty sad really.

The Equine Behavioural group in Wales did that experiment where they challenged horse owners to try re-branding the stable a 'cage' like you would with any other animal, and found that owners had a significantly harder time advocating bringing their horses in when it was a case of 'I think I'll leave him in his cage tonight so he's clean for the morning' and 'just stick him in his cage and i'll be down later to muck out' and so on....Interesting that we think of 'stables' as a good thing, really!

I was thinking about this in relation to the professional yard I'm currently on - my horses are the only two who live out. the others (proper dressage horses) get a few hours out on a nice day. Are there any high level pros who have horses out 24/7? I know most advocate SOME turnout but i'd be itnerested to hear of any e.g. olympic riders with horses that live out!!! And if not, why not.....? Out of interesting I think I heard of a racehorse trainer who was doing it.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (19 November 2012)

Same...my horse very happy ou 24/7 so much so that he isnt bothered about coming in for his feed which i still do evn if im not riding (token amount) so i can be with him groom him wash his muzzle etc. He and I never happier but it is weird to get used to.


----------



## legyield (19 November 2012)

I have two who both live out 24/7. One is two and a half, and the day I bought her was the day she started living out 24/7; she hasn't been in since. Her and my other youngster, a 6 month old PRE, both live out on 40 acres in a very happy mixed herd. Better for them and better for me.


----------



## m3gan (19 November 2012)

My Arab lives out 24/7 with a medium weight rug and he is fully clipped ,except for legs and half head. At the end of last winter he had a little too much condition on him, so this winter his adlib hay is in a hayledge net. He has access to a lovely big field shelter, which on days like today when it has rained incessantly he makes use of.


----------



## Copperpot (19 November 2012)

Magic Melon, it's not a surprise, I was asking a question and wanted people's expeiences. 

As I said before since my first horse I have only ever been on livery yards and this is the way things were done. 

I was at one yard where 24/7 turnout was allowed in summer but my horse at the time just kept jumping out of his field and coming back to the stable even thou he had company. 

It is only since I have retired one that I have come to notice the benefits and how happy he is.


----------



## Copperpot (19 November 2012)

Forgot to say thank you to everyone for your comments.

It obviously can work for a horse in full work as well as my retired one. 

It's not for financial reasons or time reasons as he is on 7 day part livery. It's more for his happiness and to hopefully stop him living on his nerves.


----------



## Rose Folly (20 November 2012)

All those answers are music to my ears! Out is best..............


----------



## Fells and Hills (14 February 2013)

When I started out with ponies there was none of this expensive livery idea.  My pony was in a field with others. Years later it was rug this and that No wonder people think keeping a horse is so expensive,   more fashion accessories than you could shake a stick at. Keep life simple, keep in harmony with the natural elements out there get the pony/horse that suits our conditions but above all keep it simple.


----------



## Copperpot (14 February 2013)

He now lives out 24/7 since the beginning of Feb and is a happy, contented little chap despite the snow


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 February 2013)

Yep, my sports horse mare lives out. All I need us an effective way to stop her getting rainscald On her face and she'd be just as happy out as in.


----------



## jendie (14 February 2013)

I have five hardy native ponies. They have access to four acres, a wooded area, a field shelter and stables. In the past few weeks they have almost invariably come into the stables by early afternoon. During the snowy period they stayed in the stable yard 24/7, although they were never shut into the stables and could wander in and out. I've noticed that when they do go out into the paddocks they tend to gather in the little wood where they are protected from the wind. The field shelter is rarely used.


----------



## Littlelegs (14 February 2013)

Boolavogue, have you tried a light, thin smear of green oils? I had one that had an awful coat at the start of her first winter with me, & I found it did pretty well as substitute waterproofing for her coat. I'm sure yours isn't in that state, but if it worked on her it should work on anything.


----------



## maccachic (14 February 2013)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Yep, my sports horse mare lives out. All I need us an effective way to stop her getting rainscald On her face and she'd be just as happy out as in.
		
Click to expand...

Check your diet when they are deficient (or in excess as well) there bodies get run down and they succumbe to things like rain scald and mud fever.  A good (and they aren't all so you need to do your homework) multi vit and min and ensure they have suffient protein should help.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (14 February 2013)

Yep, my two have always lived out, only coming in if the field needs a rest or for a period of boxrest for my PBA after injuring a tendon.

Like others have mentioned, after hard work (endurance in our case) followed by a trailer ride of 2 hours or sometimes more, I personally think they're better out (rugged if it's an early or late season ride) as the general mooching keeps muscles gently moving and therefore decrease stiffness.


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 February 2013)

Thanks maccachic, could well be as she's just on grazing, hay aNd fast fibre


----------



## Kikke (14 February 2013)

Mine used to be out for 4-5 hours a days, then about 18 months ago de ides to turn her out over night with 16 hours of turnout and rest worked or stable. So much better. She changed so much!!
Our gelding is out 24/7 nothing better. Such  a happy horse out in the field


----------



## amandaco2 (14 February 2013)

Mine love it. Three comp horses, one semi retired.
Atm they are coming in for 12hrs as its just so wet......


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

TigerTail said:



			I love how the last sentence of your OP reads a bit surprised  of course they blinking do! It what all their instincts and body are designed for, large spaces with a herd, not solitary in a 12x12 prison!
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily  My cob loved it but my ISH hated it, as did my OTTB.


----------



## Rhodders (14 February 2013)

my lot all live out 24/7, I have a stable block but use the stables to store hay in.  They have access to the yard and hay barn 24/7 with a big bed and hay but still spend most of their days outside.
I don't have any behaviour issues with any of mine, they are all happy, well adjusted horses living as normal a life as possible.


----------



## canteron (14 February 2013)

Took my horse who has lived out 24/7 to big professional yard (where the horses get a max of 4 hours out) for a lesson today.  "Wow, said the owner, hasn't your horse retained its condition, I wish my horses looked that good!  Saddler came earlier in the week and commentated on how good my horses looked compared to most.  Honest, they don't get that much hay, its surprising what they can pick from a bit of grass.

Solution, keep horses out as much as you can.  Big mare (out 24/7) spends a portion of time in her shelter (she used to be in 24/7) but if you watch, she rarely spends more than an hour or so pretending she is in a stable before pottering out for a wander/snack.   So even those of you who say your horses can't cope, really really observe them in their field.  Bet you they never spend more than 2 hours in their shelters before a wander!!!!


----------



## mhorses (14 February 2013)

if i could turnout all year i would but my grazing is very limited and prone to flooding!


----------



## Adopter (14 February 2013)

Like Fells and Hills when I was young, all our ponies lived out, but as I started doing more competitions, and as my children were comepeting we had a routine of out in day in at night.

Now with two native youngsters I was so worried at start of winter if they would be able to stay out, and I am so pleased they have.  As above they have access at all times to the stable yard and the stables, plus a stone barn in the field, which has good shelter.

During the ice and snow they have spent most of their time around the yard, no doubt because of the hay, but as soon as some grass appears they go off.  It is great to see them moving around and sorting themselves out.  I do think they spend some time at night in the stables due to the number of droppings, but it is their choice.  They also keep together in one stable so that way keep each other warm, I could not do that if they were shut in.

Only real problem apart from the wet in the field has been frozen water, but today it has thawed it was lovely to see water run from the tap again!


----------



## Rose Folly (15 February 2013)

Just another of the 24/7 turnout worshippers. For the last 20 years my own horse and whatever liveries I have at livery here are kept that way and I wouldn't change it for the world.

The concessions to creature comfort are that they have a wide track of concrete leading to the little stable yard, where they prefer to stand when not grazing, the stable yard itself is open and there's access to a large bedded box. On really nasty nights they all stand in together and keep each other warm, but the moment the weather improves they're off grazing. They're well rugged, have pleny of haynets of haylage hung under shelter in the yard, and eye contact with my back door (very important to ensure a constant stream of human visitors + extra strong mints.) 

They're looking really well at the moment, never sick or sorry, no stable vices, and live calmly as a little herd (5 during daylight hours, 3 at night). Running costs for their owners are low, and when, as sometimes happens, liveries can't get through the snow or floods, I can manage them easily on my own.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (15 February 2013)

We have stabling but keep ours out well rugged and they have a field shelter. Fab prefers being out so seems pointless stabling him for the sake of it.

We're looking at the moment for a horse for my OH and i'm amazed at the amount of horses i've rung up about where the owners don't think they would like being out 24/7! We've had a poor doer WB and a TB live out well rugged with no issues and held good condition. I appreciate that some horses genuinely like their creature comforts and like coming in to their stable, but i think a lot of them its more the owners doing what they think they'd like!


----------



## Happy H (15 February 2013)

I prefer horses out 24/7 with shelter, but think you do need a stable available for emergencies.  Wish I could find somewhere which had this, but sadly appear to be non-existent in my area 

ALL horses cope well, provided the field is suitable, big enough and there is adequate shelter.  Most will need hay in the winter, but again depends how much land you have for the amount of horses.  

Not saying that most horses won't cope being stabled for part of the day, but I believe most prefer to be out.


----------



## Captainmouse (15 February 2013)

My four year old is now living in for the 1st time in his life. And he is loving it, the knee deep mud and constant rain finally finished us both.

He is now out 7 till 3 and this will increase as the days do until summer when he can stay out 24/7 ( if he wants to). Feel so guilty not bringing him in before.


----------



## LucyPriory (15 February 2013)

My 'metabolic' WBxQH/Arab is currently out unrugged, 24/7 on a track and seems very happy. Yes the track is fetlock deep mud as it has yet to have any surfaces put down but I don't believe it bothers her at all.  Not judging by her behaviour any way - which is very bright, sprightly, very active, but super chilled. No mud fever, rain scald or thrush.

The mixed herd of four have access to a field shelter and some overhang which they choose to put themselves into if it is raining heavily overnight, but during the snow they voluntarily stayed out the whole time.

The field also has decent hedges on two sides, with more planted on a third so they have plenty of opportunity to browse and get out of the wind if they choose.

What I like is they have a choice of where to go and when 24/7.  I never worry about them running out of hay (put down 2x daily) because they can always browse the hedges and my very challenging metabolic is sound as a pound whilst requiring minimal intervention.

What the yard owner likes (besides the happy horses) is the ease of maintenance, lower running costs and the bulk of the grazing is in perfect nick because its not been poached over the winter.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (15 February 2013)

Happy H - I am lucky enough to have 24/7 turnout with a stable should I need it. I tend to bring madam in for a feed/hay whilst poopicking every weeknight, and in for a couple of hours at the weekend to dry out and chill after a ride whilst I run, poopick, clean tack etc. I am very fortunate to have the choice!


----------



## HashRouge (15 February 2013)

Mine have had the option of living out since we moved yards in November last year and all three of us love it . They come in when it is very wet or very windy, or if it is snowing etc, as their field is on top of a hill in the Peak District and is very exposed, with only dry stone walls for shelter. But other than that they stay out, and really seem to love it! The 20 yr old Arab mare is as tough as old boots, and so much happier when she's out


----------



## MagicMelon (16 February 2013)

Copperpot said:



			Do horses in general prefer living out???
		
Click to expand...

Of course they do, what a crazy question!


----------



## Copperpot (16 February 2013)

As explained I have only ever kept my horses on yards where the norm was little turnout. Some never went out. Mine had half day. 

The transition from this to living out 24/7 was worrying me as it was an alien concept to me and I wondered how they would cope. 

However both horses are happily living out 24/7 now. 

Infact the horse I thought wouldn't be hardy is always warmer than my friends cob and has never looked so well. 

The hard part has been giving up the luxuries that you get on a yard in return for more turnout but I would say its been worth it.


----------



## landyandy (16 February 2013)

since getting my mare 18 months ago, she as never been stabled, she lives out with my old girl, and they are the happiest horses on the yard,


----------

